# Liberal vs. Conservative Preppers



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Just playing the devil's advocate here for a moment, in terms of being prepared, is there really a difference between a liberal prepper and a conservative one?

Doesn't it really come down to being prepared for whatever might happen, no matter who you are?



> "Unhappy with the results of the 2016 presidential election, a certain cohort of Americans have taken up "prepping" for fear a Trump presidency might bring about some kind of apocalypse." *Liberal Preppers Continue to Ready for Trump Apocalypse*


What role does political affiliation play in the decision to be prepared?

This is a sincere question, so play nice! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You don't mind opening up a large can of worms, are you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The reasons are different, but the result is the same.

Under Obama, I came to expect that a monetary collapse could be imminent. If we don't get out from under the impending debt crisis, it still is.
With his policies, it was a fast track and that caused me to get into gear preparing for it.
I can see why libs could be doing the same thing with Trump.
However, where my concern was founded in actual policy problems that governments of history have suffered and fell under, theirs is entirely based in fear of what they don't understand.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is my $.02 on the whole "political affiliation" thing for prepping...

It _SHOULD_ have absolutely zero bearing - the whole concept of preparedness is pretty neutral as far as things go, it's just an action that you do - you are getting ready or having contingencies in place for any sort of negative scenario or situation you can envision, or you are just getting ready for a day at work, or packing the cooler for the day at the Beach.

It seems the contemporary (Post-9/11) idea of prepping is hearkening back to the M.A.D days of "survivalists/pioneers" and I mean that prepping is seen with negative connotations, that it involves getting ready for an apocalypse/WROL - which I think the entire prepping community is at fault for that, we let the narrative get pushed, which is fine in a way, but then when we drag Identity Politics or Gender/Race/Whatever into the equation - that is when the shades of gray start and where the negativity surrounding "liberal preppers" comes into play.

An example of that is you like at this forum, or SB or other gun boards like GlockTalk, SigForums or anywhere else where prepping comes up as a topic, and it is always having to do with having beans/bullets/bandaids/water - the assumption is automatically you better be MIL/LE or a hard MOFO to get ready, and there is no way that liberals can hack it because they're all lily-assed snowflakes.

I don't agree with that assessment - Identity Politics are what 21st Century American Democrats (AKA Communists) are playing - it's a psycho-social technique, and a form of segregation and prejudice, it is how they strong-arm the public into voting their way. They paint us all as "bitter clingers" and we paint them all as "snowflakes" but is there really anything wrong with someone wanting to prepare for a hurricane? Get vaccinated? Have an emergency bag in their vehicle? Does voting Red or Blue affect the way you can learn a skill? Work on an engine? Shoot a gun or plant some fruits?

As a niche community, I think that we should not be so off putting because of the way someone votes, we can all suffer from cognitive dissonance and from confirmation bias - by doing so we are letting the crooked politicians and phonies win an easy victory over us by generating second-hand hostilities/divisiveness - shit, you can't go on social media or a board where a disagreement in philosophy/viewpoint doesn't turn into a name-calling childish exchange.

That's my opinion on that matter, prepping is a universal activity and we shouldn't care who does it, or why, we should be happy that they are trying to be proactive regardless of the reason that they want to be.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Any rational human should be scared of the actions of any politician... they are not normal, sane human beings. These folks that make decisions scare me into continually prepping, no matter what side of the aisle they prefer. I don't like any of them, including our current batch running things. IMO, political affiliation should have no bearing on being a prepper. That being said, I think conservatives as a group are more wary of government and more likely to fear it... as opposed to trusting it to be the answer for all issues.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No politician can conjure a hurricane, tornado, earthquake or flood. Be prepared for those things and chances are good you'll stand a chance with any mess the politicians make.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

I think there is a HUGE difference. Were talking about two entirely different worldviews.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My take is they're worried about his questionable mental stability, maverick style, propensity to kick hornets nests and generally getting us nuked. Hell, I voted for the crazy prick and have had the same things cross my mind. It's always good to be ready for a rainy day. At least with him in office - bullets, beans and bandages are readily available.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What difference does it make if the libs will start taking care of themselves. I think it's a good thing. 

Will put less stress on me without them knocking on the door begging for help. Once the SHTF for whatever reason.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> What difference does it make if the libs will start taking care of themselves. I think it's a good thing.
> 
> Will put less stress on me without them knocking on the door begging for help. Once the SHTF for whatever reason.


Oh they'll still ask. It's in their nature. They'll want to divide your stuff and give it to those who didn't bother to prepare.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree that all have the right to prepare and the fundamentals should be closely aligned....

Where they will differ greatly will be on the defense aspect (or offense).

I believe that much of the liberal mentality slips away when hunger sets in, but it will impact preparedness tools and planning. (i.e. They may not have the tools to kill animals and knowledge to prepare them for longer term food (smoking, drying, etc.)

I believe that Liberals as a whole would "THink" they don't want to harm anyone, but just protect their stuff... They may learn when its too late that You better plan to hurt someone to protect your stuff.

They may believe in a community type approach....were everyone has an equal vote... Then later learn that a lot of people are stupid and shouldnt get a vote...Some here may believe the same...I don't...You want to roll with me....I'm the freakin leader...otherwise....go form your own island and vote your hearts out.

Finally. Liberals make great laborers once you beat them enough to teach them to shut the hell up. You let them think they got privilege rights... It's best to just curb stomp them.... 
My 2 cents....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I like how the article ends

Also that Keurig coffee maker won't work if the electrical grid goes down.

ha ha ha ha

other great lines

As a single mom of a kindergartner, she says she now worries about her son's education (especially with Betsy DeVos as education secretary) and the possibility of him learning hate rhetoric from some of Trump's followers.

>>Does she think that White male Christian preppers are going to kidnap her kid and make him repeat "Boys have penises girls have vaginas"

"There's a leap into fear now that Trump is in power."

>>OMG.... English please LEAP INTO FEAR - what the.....<<<

One such group started on Facebook and is called the "Liberal Prepper." Its purpose is to "combine minds and hearts, with an emphasis on preparedness, in a time where a progressive way of life has never been more at risk of becoming taboo or altogether ostracized."

>>>but suing a Christian business out of existence or raiding a raw milk farm is cool<<<


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> No politician can conjure a hurricane, tornado, earthquake or flood. Be prepared for those things and chances are good you'll stand a chance with any mess the politicians make.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Northern hemisphere hurricanes and 99.1% of tornadoes are LEFT turners!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/members/12242-albums177-picture42433.jpg[/IMG Just playing the devil's advocate here for a moment, in terms of being prepared, is there really a difference between a liberal prepper and a conservative one?
> 
> [B][U]Ya damn straight there is, I haven't met or seen a liberal prepper that would make a pimple on a conservative prepper's ass. They are in it for either the show, blow, or not in with both feet for all things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I am not a big fan of the prepper shows on tv and have seen only 4 or 5 of them over the years. I think that the shows depict preppers as being armed to the teeth and are prepared to hold off the rest of the World from their fighting bunkers. What upsets me is that most of the people shown have good ideas but are portrayed as being nut jobs.

The exception to the normal shows that I saw was one where a woman was stocking up on all sorts of tools, supplies, and stock animals, and her plan was to run a trading center if tshtf. Her plan was for it to be a "gun free" area, including herself. The weapon she was planning on using for self defense was a hatchet. She believed that when she showed it to someone who was misbehaving they would start behaving themselves. She really believed that if she told people that guns were not permitted, no one would bring guns to here area. 

I think the first group I mentioned were conservatives and the hippy lady who was against firearms was a liberal.

IMO If tshtf there won't be any liberals after a short period of time.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh they'll still ask. It's in their nature. They'll want to divide your stuff and give it to those who didn't bother to prepare.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


It's in their nature... They just can't stop themselves. I am all for charity, however...

It must be charity on my terms and at my discretion. They just can't seem to get their mind around private property, or individual sovereignty. Much less inalienable human rights; i.e. not bestowed by a government, but endowed upon each of us at our creation.

It is unlikely that they will all of sudden become true liberty advocates or 2A supporters, and switch to wanting the government to stay out of our lives. No they will be with the ones at the end of your driveway cursing and spitting on you as a hoarder, while you are dragged away and your possessions confiscated.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Just playing the devil's advocate here for a moment, in terms of being prepared, is there really a difference between a liberal prepper and a conservative one?
> 
> Doesn't it really come down to being prepared for whatever might happen, no matter who you are?
> 
> ...


Well having had the misfortune to interact with quite a few godless liberals over the years..I can safely say Chrsitans are way more prepared than them. The reason being the god of this world has blinded the minds of those who believe not. So it seems elementary my Dear Watson. Liberals are chillins of the Devil in other words. They cant do anythng right except..lie..cheat..murder and steal.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh-- the Conservative wants to take care of himself
The Liberal wants the Gov't to take of him??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I try to discourage liberals from prepping whenever I can. It would almost make it tolerable to go through SHTF knowing that when we came out the other side, there would be no liberals left.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> You don't mind opening up a large can of worms, are you? :vs_laugh:


I was bored. :devil:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Since Liberals are generally into gun control and don't like weapons I'm all for Liberals stocking up with tasty vittles. Easy way for me to restock my pantry.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not think there is any difference. Hurricane is a hurricane. Flood is a flood . Civil unrest is civil unrest dose not matter if it is a college sports victory celebration that goes bad or a political demonstration turn into a riot if your house is burned down or your store looted it is the same result.

If fire takes your home who cares if it was a cigarette carelessly thrown or a lightning strike you still do not have a home. 

The idea that liberals only recently started to prep is wrong as many liberals have done so for years. Many who were raised in Scouting were taught to be prepared and just continued what they were taught. 

You are wrong to assume just because someone preps they are of this or that political party. The only difference I can possibly think of is that liberal preppers are less likely to make noise about having or using guns. But make no mistake many have them. In my rural Midwest county the Democratic Club had a discussion this month about trying to rephrase the talk about Gun Control to Gun Safety as most have guns - they think they should be locked up when not in use, carried with the chamber empty , practiced with on a regular bases, not handled if drunk or you been drinking. Background checks and gun safety classes so basically what the 1970 NRA would have been in favor of. 

But the reasons/ motivations for prepping are the same, the preps themselves are the same.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well having had the misfortune to interact with quite a few godless liberals over the years..I can safely say Chrsitans are way more prepared than them. The reason being the god of this world has blinded the minds of those who believe not. So it seems elementary my Dear Watson. Liberals are chillins of the Devil in other words. They cant do anythng right except..lie..cheat..murder and steal.


You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party , fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him. There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters.

I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party , fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him. There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters.
> 
> I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.


You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. * I say you are making a false assumption that Jesus was a Liberal*

Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party, - *So Making Wine is a Liberal Only Occupation?*

fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him - *Conservatives don't do charitable work? Or want the downtrodden masses to be elevated and poverty wiped from the face of the earth?*.

There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters. *- Yep Bless their hearts... *

I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.* - Many that I know were turned off of MSR because of the Left Turn so many denominations took... Just Saying, myself being one of them. Now I tend to go to nondenominational Churches and house churches. We do without a church home because of liberals in fact...*


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party , fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him. There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters.
> 
> I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.


You make his point for him...Jesus did all that and didn't need to take money from anyone to do....ALL the liberals want to act like a God, and use our money to do it,,,, and its quite entertaining seeing someone use Jesus to support a Liberal class, when the vast majority deny he's the Son of God. SO if the are imitating Jesus a person they think was a self promoting Liar...whats that tell you? There trying to scam you into holding them up as Prophets of the times.

I bet liberals wouldnt even make good fertilizer.... but enough of them will make a good bullet trap...They even sound out when you hit em....for a while.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This is an interesting topic.

I think the elephant in the room that drives a wedge between people when it comes to "prepping" is gun control. Liberals tend to want gun laws that "make sense" such as registration, expanded background checks for private to private sales, magazine limits, and restrictions of what they consider to be "assault weapons" as well as restrictions on carry in public. Conservatives tend to be against expanding gun laws and actually taking a few off the books. They fear that those things liberals support are a slippery slope to outright confiscation and severe gun laws that we've seen pop up in other parts of the world.

When you take guns out of the picture then political stuff really doesn't have a lot of bearing on preppers in a SHTF situation because everybody is going to be focusing on getting by when government services are suspended and everybody is going to celebrate when those services are restored.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> I do not think there is any difference. Hurricane is a hurricane. Flood is a flood .


That is absolutely accurate.



RJAMES said:


> Civil unrest is civil unrest dose not matter if it is a college sports victory celebration that goes bad or a political demonstration turn into a riot if your house is burned down or your store looted it is the same result.


That is complete B.S. For the last several years, civil unrest has been completely a product of the political left. black lives matter anyone? How about the murder of the police in Dallas? Was Fergusson MO a bunch of College Republicans out for a night of fun? How about the Miracle Mile in Chicago where the flash mobs show up and destroy businesses? Were those all conservatives too? What planet do you live on?



RJAMES said:


> If fire takes your home who cares if it was a cigarette carelessly thrown or a lightning strike you still do not have a home.


Well frankly, I do. If your house burns down because you are a retard and carelessly throw a cigarette into a kerosine pail, I am going to laugh at you. If your house was burns down because a bunch of self-entitled BLM asshats show up and decided it is a good idea to roast weenies over a burning pile of ******'s stuff, I am going to help you rebuild and hunt down said asshats and bring them to justice under the law.



RJAMES said:


> You are wrong to assume just because someone preps they are of this or that political party.


You make a BIG mistake with you assumption here. You make a very bad assumption that we associate with any political party. I was a hard-core Republican until February 2009. I have been unaffiliated ever since. Within the last two days, I have made several phone calls to Republican congressmen to urge them to stand against the Ryan-care bill. How many have you made? It is not that I like obamacare. I hate it! But this bill is not the solution. What have you done?



RJAMES said:


> The only difference I can possibly think of is that liberal preppers are less likely to make noise about having or using guns. But make no mistake many have them. In my rural Midwest county the Democratic Club had a discussion this month about trying to rephrase the talk about Gun Control to Gun Safety as most have guns - they think they should be locked up when not in use, carried with the chamber empty , practiced with on a regular bases, not handled if drunk or you been drinking.


Having travelled extensively in these United States, I suggest you should take your Democratic Club and meet up with a Democratic Club in midtown Manhattan or Berkeley and report back on how well those ideas work out.



RJAMES said:


> Background checks and gun safety classes so basically what the 1970 NRA would have been in favor of.


Because having the NSA collecting you phone data is not intrusive enough...



RJAMES said:


> But the reasons/ motivations for prepping are the same, the preps themselves are the same.


No. The reasons are not the same at all. True Conservatives prep so we are setup to enjoy maximum freedom and maximum responsibility for ourselves. Modern liberals seem to prep so they can proudly state they are involved in something "greater than themselves", and presumably get some kind of weird self-immolation points in the process.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The main reason liberals are prepping is because their choice didn't get elected and they are afraid.

The reason I prep is to not have to rely on someone providing for my family no matter the disaster. Oh, and btw, I have NO party affiliation.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> No politician can conjure a hurricane, tornado, earthquake or flood. Be prepared for those things and chances are good you'll stand a chance with any mess the politicians make.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You're forgetting about Katrina, it was all Bush's fault you know? He even blew the levees to hasten the flooding. :devil:


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't see a big difference. I think people from different parts of the political spectrum might be more concerned about certain scenarios, and undoubtedly expect the larger-scale of those scenarios to arise from different causes, but regardless we are concerned about the same eventualities.



Sasquatch said:


> No politician can conjure a hurricane, tornado, earthquake or flood.


The politicians themselves can't, but the past 70-100 years say their actions have been going a looooong way to that end.



Maol9 said:


> You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. * I say you are making a false assumption that Jesus was a Liberal*


Did you ever actually read the book?
Judge not, that ye be not judged? All things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them? Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away? Call the poor, the maimed, the lame, the blind? Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth? Love thy neighbor as thyself?
Any of this ringing a bell?
Doesn't sound like Ryan, or Cruz, or Preibus, does it? Sure as heck not Trump.
It doesn't sound like Clinton or Wasserman Schultz or Perez either.
It sounds like the s- word of which the people in this divided and long since conquered country have all but forgotten the meaning.
As to whether Jesus was liberal or conservative, if you want to go black-or-white with it, I'm at a loss as to where the uncertainty is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES, my boy;

This makes no sense. What does Jesus making wine at a wedding party or feeding the hungry or healing the sick or charity have to do with liberalism?

Most conservatives that I know contribute to charity and give to others way more than the libtards that I know. The difference is that libards want to tax me and have the government do so-called charity with my tax dollars and do it crappily!

Think about it. Those examples of Jesus' actions are conservative practices.



RJAMES said:


> You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party , fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him. There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters.
> 
> I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Reason # 987 that Inor is the MAN! (see below)



Inor said:


> That is absolutely accurate.
> 
> That is complete B.S. For the last several years, civil unrest has been completely a product of the political left. black lives matter anyone? How about the murder of the police in Dallas? Was Fergusson MO a bunch of College Republicans out for a night of fun? How about the Miracle Mile in Chicago where the flash mobs show up and destroy businesses? Were those all conservatives too? What planet do you live on?
> 
> ...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why would a liberal prepare? Wouldn't they expect someone else to take care of them? Anyone preparing can only think they are liberal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Flabbergasted said:


> I don't see a big difference. I think people from different parts of the political spectrum might be more concerned about certain scenarios, and undoubtedly expect the larger-scale of those scenarios to arise from different causes, but regardless we are concerned about the same eventualities.
> 
> The politicians themselves can't, but the past 70-100 years say their actions have been going a looooong way to that end.
> 
> ...


The judge not lest ye be judged verse is one of the most misquoted verses there is. Liberals who don't even know how to open a Bible hide behind that verse while shoving immorality down everyone's throat. It is used to silence dissenters as the Godless rip to shreds the moral fabric of our society.

Does being charitable ring a bell? Of course, it does. These are all mandates for the individual. To suggest they are reasons for the government to take from one so it can enslave the other is a warped interpretation. As a matter of fact, it isn't even an interpretation. It is deceit.

Would Jesus be a liberal or a conservative? He didn't come to engage in politics. When He returns, there'll be no more political parties as He will begin His 1,000 year reign.

Yup. I read the book.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> RJAMES, my boy;
> 
> This makes no sense. What does Jesus making wine at a wedding party or feeding the hungry or healing the sick or charity have to do with liberalism?
> 
> ...


Give unto Ceaser what is Ceaser's and give unto God what is God's

Couldn't help it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A liberal prepares by having someone else do the work and others pay for it. Then sues both, those did the work and those that paid for it because they were not happy with the results.
When the lord returns he will return to reclaim his kingdom. Now How do you think a King of all kings returns to claim what is his ?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Northern hemisphere hurricanes and 99.1% of tornadoes are LEFT turners!


I know when I see stuff spinning left theres a lot of shit getting ready to come up.... last time I saw something spinning right...There was some shit going down for sure!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

One of my best friends is a fundamentalist Christian conservative who makes Pat Roberston look like a flaming liberal. He also shops at the grocery store every night because there's nothing at home to eat. He prides himself on how low he can get the gas tank in his car to be without running out of gas. I think he is irresponsible and reckless and that he is needlessly endangering his family, not because of his political beliefs but rather because his kids will go hungry if there's even a minor blip in their family economy. 

Whatever gets people to prepping, IMHO, is a good thing. I don't care what part of the political spectrum they believe in, doesn't make one bit of difference to me. 

Then again, I think people pay WAY too much attention to politics wasting energy on that junk instead of on things they can actually do something about. But we've been over this before a million times, so I will skip the argument (because there's no point in arguing about politics).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Reason #460 that Salty is one of the best of the best! :vs_closedeyes:



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> One of my best friends is a fundamentalist Christian conservative who makes Pat Roberston look like a flaming liberal. He also shops at the grocery store every night because there's nothing at home to eat. He prides himself on how low he can get the gas tank in his car to be without running out of gas. I think he is irresponsible and reckless and that he is needlessly endangering his family, not because of his political beliefs but rather because his kids will go hungry if there's even a minor blip in their family economy.
> 
> Whatever gets people to prepping, IMHO, is a good thing. I don't care what part of the political spectrum they believe in, doesn't make one bit of difference to me.
> 
> Then again, I think people pay WAY too much attention to politics wasting energy on that junk instead of on things they can actually do something about. But we've been over this before a million times, so I will skip the argument (because there's no point in arguing about politics).


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Flabbergasted said:


> Did you ever actually read the book?
> Judge not, that ye be not judged? All things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them? Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away? Call the poor, the maimed, the lame, the blind? Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth? Love thy neighbor as thyself?
> Any of this ringing a bell?
> Doesn't sound like Ryan, or Cruz, or Preibus, does it? Sure as heck not Trump.
> ...


You have absolutely lost your reason Flabber.... Watch these Liberals and tell me they are showing neighborly love? They are the most vitriolic group I have ever even read about....Vile, venomous...
Secondly..The judge not lest ye be judges is telling people to be prepared to be judged by the same standards that they judge other by...not to NOT Judge.
Charity...thats the key word...Not forced Taxes. Liberals are the least Charitable group of all, research it yourself.

I challenge you to find one time where Ryan or Cruz have said Liberals are evil and want to kill the old and the poor...But those are common statements from Liberals towards their conservative neighbors.

Healing and helping folks...Thats what Conservatives are trying to do. Liberal have at best good intentions...but their plans don't help anyone...never have.

Jesus was certainly not a Liberal hippy.... At least not in the version I have (King James). if he were, Judas, and the other 12 would have been strung up as Jesus went on to get another group of saps to do his bidding.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> I don't see a big difference. I think people from different parts of the political spectrum might be more concerned about certain scenarios, and undoubtedly expect the larger-scale of those scenarios to arise from different causes, but regardless we are concerned about the same eventualities.
> 
> The politicians themselves can't, but the past 70-100 years say their actions have been going a looooong way to that end.
> 
> ...


Your at a loss? After reading this ..... I am completely flabbergasted. Geez, get a grip will ya?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Slippy said:


> RJAMES, my boy;
> 
> This makes no sense. What does Jesus making wine at a wedding party or feeding the hungry or healing the sick or charity have to do with liberalism?
> 
> ...


The problem with charity giving is most national and religious charities consume most of the donations to operate the charity . There are public reports that show pennies on the dollar actually getting used. You say government program do not work take a look at the mega evangelical churches with the jet planes and mansions used by the church leaders.

The other issue with many charities you have to be the right kind of person to receive help. Wrong religion or orientation and you can forget about it . Besides government programs I see liberals donating thousands of dollars to charities that help veterans, Big Brothers and Sisters, Combined Campaign , Women's Shelter , Weekend backpack feeding program. Both liberals and conservatives donate to those organizations in my community I think they do in yours as well.

But the issues was prepping and again I do not see any difference in what to prep for or how to prep .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of the so called charities are set up as they are to placate a stupid tax code. The difference in private charities and churches etc vs the government is that giving is voluntary, the government extorts money from me under the threat of incarceration or financial penalty. FUBAR



RJAMES said:


> The problem with charity giving is most national and religious charities consume most of the donations to operate the charity . There are public reports that show pennies on the dollar actually getting used. You say government program do not work take a look at the mega evangelical churches with the jet planes and mansions used by the church leaders.
> 
> The other issue with many charities you have to be the right kind of person to receive help. Wrong religion or orientation and you can forget about it . Besides government programs I see liberals donating thousands of dollars to charities that help veterans, Big Brothers and Sisters, Combined Campaign , Women's Shelter , Weekend backpack feeding program. Both liberals and conservatives donate to those organizations in my community I think they do in yours as well.
> 
> But the issues was prepping and again I do not see any difference in what to prep for or how to prep .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> The other issue with many charities you have to be the right kind of person to receive help. Wrong religion or orientation and you can forget about it .


You are probably correct. I mean, after all, pedophiles and druggies are people too. They deserve the same help and respect that others get.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled Folks I Really Like Who make me Smile...and jots down I N C E P T O R!)



inceptor said:


> You are probably correct. I mean, after all, pedophiles and druggies are people too. They deserve the same help and respect that others get.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Flabbergasted said:


> I don't see a big difference. I think people from different parts of the political spectrum might be more concerned about certain scenarios, and undoubtedly expect the larger-scale of those scenarios to arise from different causes, but regardless we are concerned about the same eventualities.
> 
> The politicians themselves can't, but the past 70-100 years say their actions have been going a looooong way to that end.
> 
> ...


1 Corinthians 6:3
Know ye not that we shall judge the Angels? how much more things that pertain to this life?


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

It looks a futile task to set a whole population neatly into one of two categories when neither offered can be considered anything but ambiguous. What, pray, is in the least liberal-minded about anyone on the progressive Left today? They are totalitarians, not 'liberals.' They don't want to 'live and let live;' they want to tell all the rest of us exactly how to live, or else... Thomas Jefferson was a liberal in the proper use of the word; for that matter so were most of the rest of our venerated 'forefathers.' All the great men of our history who created technology out of nothing with no help from anybody and every advancement in medicine and a living standard unrivaled anywhere were of the upper-class, educated and yes, liberal-minded of their day and they were all staunchly opposed by the uneducated classes and the religious institutions of their day at every step! Too many people here are saying 'liberal' when they really mean a: libertine or b: anybody who disagrees with them individually about anything at all. It's mental laziness and makes us all look about as bright as BLM radicals. 

If there's one thing the Left has been doing for almost a century that has always irritated me, it is the violence it has perpetrated upon language, till nobody remembers what a word really means anymore - except what 'they' tell us it does - and what should be the 'conservative' response to this? To 'conserve' our language, along with our culture, and our free expression of them in their true and proper forms no matter what. Power rests in the hands of those who control the public narrative. Let's don't give that up without even a fight. Liberal is about liberty. I think we can all agree that Marxists are not liberal by any stretch of the word's definition and no literate person can be unaware of the Marxist doctrine in the rhetoric of the political Left. Those who fought the Revolutionary War fit the concept of liberal far better. Let's don't let people who don't even believe in freedom steal that word from us too.

As an educated conservative, because I believe in 'conserving' the civilization my kind of people built, I take issue with today's popular synonymizing of 'conservative' with brain-dead, uneducated religious fanatic. The most religious of societies are always the least educated and advanced ones because control over the minds of masses of people must depend absolutely upon their ignorance and lack of independent thought. It is the ancestor of communism and operates by exactly the same rules, which can be successful for quite a while because they are self-policing: primitive tribalism makes no room for individual opinions. Conform or die. Rational, intelligent people cannot be persuaded that accepting the mindset of Bronze Age superstitious primitives with whom they can have nothing cultural or even racial in common is a sensible course of action; they can only be forced to appear to accept it by threat of, or actual, violence.

As to 'charity,' I'm rather surprised that I haven't seen this detail mentioned - as it's easily found out with even the laziest of online research: religious institutions have been bringing in, daily, more illegal aliens and 'refugees' (read muslim terrorist rapefugees) than all Democratic administrations and their minions put together and they're still at it! I've seen this first-hand here in the Southwest. When they get caught, they start bleating all this 'children of god' nonsense, asserting that an alien criminal gang-banger is just as good as we are, enough to make me wish heartily that Rome had had a lot more lions to deal with them. Their 'non-profit' status keeps a lot of overt, treasonous, law-breaking out of public scrutiny. They think they are somehow 'above' the law of the land on which they depend for sustenance and they show no 'charity' at all for the poor Americans who daily become the crime victims of their foreign pets. 

If there's one thing the Soviets were absolutely right about when it comes to national security, it was breaking the power of the 'churches' and sending their subversive agents off to labor camps. We should do the same here in the USA. What's the point of deporting a few illegals here and there if we're not also deporting those who are bringing them in and will keep right on doing it till we stop them? A lot of those subversives are voting on the Right, not the Left - to insure forced mongrelization of our population by religiously-motivated forced-parenthood policies. It's the oldest tribal war strategy in the world: attack the females and mix the bloodlines, thereby dividing their loyalties. All real loyalties have their foundation in blood: family, clan, tribe, race, language, history, nation. All the rest of the world understands that quite well, only we 'civilized' peoples have been getting taught to forget that. Anybody who tells us, as the religious constantly do, that our ethnic background, race, culture 'don't matter' is not our friend but our deadly enemy, for that's the person who wants to wipe us out entirely.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The liberal vs conservative discussion has certainly changed radically in the past decade or so. Now the whole equation hinges on Abortion. Liberals love it..Conservatives hate it. It would also be good to find a Born Again Bible Believing Christian..who is also a liberal. Not saying all liberals are unsaved heathens..but bet its pretty close to 99.99%. That includes the liberal posers who hang out in Churches.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

lupine14 said:


> ...
> If there's one thing the Left has been doing for almost a century that has always irritated me, it is the violence it has perpetrated upon language, till nobody remembers what a word really means anymore - except what 'they' tell us it does - and what should be the 'conservative' response to this? To 'conserve' our language, along with our culture, and our free expression of them in their true and proper forms no matter what. Power rests in the hands of those who control the public narrative. Let's don't give that up without even a fight. Liberal is about liberty......


AMEN Sister... I ain't been able to get a Game of "Smear the Queer" going since Freddy Mercury died..... Damn Homosexuals!
And every Christmas my in-laws look at me weird for donning my Gay apparel...I'm just trying to be happy damn it!!!

Like the time I was in the UK and asked if I could bum a ***.... you'd have thought I was trying to hire a **** the way those people acted....Jeez Louise...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> AMEN Sister... I ain't been able to get a Game of "Smear the Queer" going since Freddy Mercury died..... Damn Homosexuals!
> And every Christmas my in-laws look at me weird for donning my Gay apparel...I'm just trying to be happy damn it!!!
> 
> Like the time I was in the UK and asked if I could bum a ***.... you'd have thought I was trying to hire a **** the way those people acted....Jeez Louise...


:vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A liberal moves from Madison because taxes , laws and liberal policies ,they forced have made the place a nightmare to live in. Soon as they get to Sun Prairie they start doing the same thing they did in Madison. Then they leave there and go to another city and do it all over . They can not help or change who they are but they run when they have to face what they have done. 
For a liberals prepping is unfair because it requires effort and means someone must be accountable for them self. That is against everything liberals stand for.


----------



## jeager (Apr 7, 2017)

Giblien said:


> I think there is a HUGE difference. Were talking about two entirely different worldviews.


I'll say.
I actually know a couple liberals and they are like almost ALL liberals. They are SNOWFLAKES.
Liberals worldview is "government takes care of us from cradle to grave."
Conservatives are far more self sufficient.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have listened to liberals on CBS This Morning, wondering if Trump was crazy. So that reveals something about them, they don't get many things right.
And they get a lot of things wrong, way too many. If they get self-preservation right, it will be accidental. 
Here is hoping they come out this in some sort of coherency, but it ain't likely. And that is my thinking, they are incoherent, and they will get prepping wrong somehow.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think half the problem with our country is that we are allowing ourselves to be divided by those in power through the use of labels like liberal and conservative. I consider myself a moderate. I don't identify with either political party completely and I have friends on both sides of the table.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

preppermama2 said:


> I think half the problem with our country is that we are allowing ourselves to be divided by those in power through the use of labels like liberal and conservative. I consider myself a moderate. I don't identify with either political party completely and I have friends on both sides of the table.


I agree. I am Independent as well. But I do find it funny how the Liberals, who claim to not believe in labels, seem to be the ones doing all the labeling. They have no problem calling others racist, xenophobe, homophobic and the list goes on.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> But I do find it funny how the Liberals, who claim to not believe in labels, seem to be the ones doing all the labeling. They have no problem calling others racist, xenophobe, homophobic and the list goes on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Humans are inherently judgmental labelers. I think we are biologically designed to be that way.

I lost one super liberal friend during the election because of how intolerant they were. I had enough of them bullying everyone about politics and religion. I really think liberal intolerance contributed to them losing this election (so did their crappy nominee).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My philosophy: 

I have no love for anybody who wants to control me, liberal or conservative.

You do your thing, leave me to do mine. I won't screw with you, just leave me alone.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Here is my $.02 on the whole "political affiliation" thing for prepping...
> 
> It _SHOULD_ have absolutely zero bearing - the whole concept of preparedness is pretty neutral as far as things go, it's just an action that you do - you are getting ready or having contingencies in place for any sort of negative scenario or situation you can envision, or you are just getting ready for a day at work, or packing the cooler for the day at the Beach.
> 
> ...


One of the best posts I have read. Well said.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Independant here. I vote my interests. Most of the people around me do the same. Rural farmers, gun owners, agriculturally green, pro sustainable energy, sceptical of new taxes, leary of big business, big government and big banking...etc. I am equally sceptical of the far right and the far the left. I watch the footage from the protests where equal parts of idiotic left and right are screaming at each other, getting in fist fights and throwing rocks at each other... I could do without all of that. In fact, it's one of the things that I prep for. Seems the good old "common sense party" never really got it's footing. 

lain::vs_unimpressed:

As far as prepping... I know some hippy ass pot farmers over in Mendocino County that could probably hold off the entire North Korean army for a day or two. I don't think that it's about politics. People that are preparing for an all to uncertain world come in all shapes and sizes and honestly, if there is ever a truly monumental SHTF scenario, after the dust settles, liberal or conservative is going to be the last thing that you are going to worry about.

That's my honest .02


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May God bless Constitutionalist Preppers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

to me there is no difference liberal, conservative, christian, atheist, black, white... a prepper is a prepper


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Just playing the devil's advocate here for a moment, in terms of being prepared, is there really a difference between a liberal prepper and a conservative one?
> 
> Doesn't it really come down to being prepared for whatever might happen, no matter who you are?
> 
> ...


Yes, it really does matter......conviction is a powerful drug.

Prepping and having a dark political agenda is not the same as the run of the mill prepper.

Progs prep for the horrible Cons? Cons Prep for horrible progs? What comes after the prep, after the disaster, after the collapse? Survival is essential but very few talk or even think about the choosing of a 'team' aspect and committing to collective citizen fighting specifically if any President or State decides to use armed forces inside CONUS to remain in power under whatever banner.

I have no answer except to say my loyalty is our Constitution and Nation. Stay fluid to fight another day.

My advice to anyone is when you prep keep politics out of it and survival/sustainment/Skillset in the forefront. Let your training and actions speak for themselves.

No Government, Nation or tribe in history has had continuous sovereignty and security. They have all failed in one form or another be it by domestic or foreign hands and the US will be no exception.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

When some life altering long term event happens no one will give a damn about political ideology. Who you were before said event is pretty much who you'll be once it starts. If you can't hunt now, you won't be able to then. If you can't handle yourself now, you won't be able to then. If you're not proficient with a weapon now, you won't be then. When the real SHTF happens there are some universal truths and realities that are probably going to slap a lot people upside the face and that reality isn't going to give two crap's about anyone's politics.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You make a false assumption that liberals are god less. Look at the stories told about Jesus- made wine at a wedding party , fed the hungry , healed the sick, talked about charity pretty much all the time and treating the poor as you would treat him. There are lots of Jewish, Catholic, Methodist who are liberals/ Democrats as well as people of those faith that are conservative/ GOP voters.
> 
> I have met many conservatives who never attend a religious service or did so last 30 years ago.


Jesus was not some sort of hippy. He wasn't a flower child. I can't stand that depiction of Him. That image is a bogus socialist attempt to render Christianity effeminate and to make Christianity into something that red blooded men--who should be leading the church--wouldn't want any part of. The liberals emphasize the corporal works to the exclusion of the spiritual works. Why? In order to turn the church into an organization more like the peace corps, something merely of this world and this life and unconcerned with the next world, which will be heaven or hell. Jesus never did that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I never realized that there was such a thing as liberal preppers. Really, seriously ??? ?Isn't that what they call an oxymoron? Like jumbo shrimp?


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I bet liberals wouldnt even make good fertilizer.... but enough of them will make a good bullet trap...They even sound out when you hit em....for a while.


that's pretty sick, I bet you even think you're a christian


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Liberal preppers will draw rats with their political correctness , Survivalists ( Right of middle politically preppers ) will Telegraph to the rats that they need to move on ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well glad somebody got bored and rebooted this old thread. Its vewwy intewesting. Got some thoughts going about what Rjames was nagging about in an older post about how the guvment is so wasteful and inefficient at dispensing welfare. At the risk of redundancy will say no where in the Bible is the government charged with the duty to fund or dispense charity. That job is fully assigned to churches and individuals. So no wonder overpaid bureaucrats on the government sugar tit aren't good at it. Course the government takes so much of our money in taxes who has any left to donate or give away? We have built ourselves a complex maze of idiocy around here. As to the original premise of the thread was who is a more dedicated of the prepper community?..would hazard a wild guess the godless liberals take it more seriously since they are much more worried about dying than most Bible Christians I ever met. They also seem more prone to creating imaginary worlds in their heads and insist to move in and live there. The Bible clearly cautions about that kind of nonsense. Course liberals dont know any of the Bible except the faithful old judge not passage..and its invariably used as an excuse for sinful conduct among themselves and their pals. Liberals are goofy. 
Overcoming Vain Imaginations ? The Bottom Line, Ministries


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

How can a liberal be a prepper? Not going to have much left when they spread the wealth (preps).


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> I never realized that there was such a thing as liberal preppers. Really, seriously ??? ?Isn't that what they call an oxymoron? Like jumbo shrimp?


rjames & jammer six = liberal prepper


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Just playing the devil's advocate here for a moment, in terms of being prepared, is there really a difference between a liberal prepper and a conservative one?
> 
> Doesn't it really come down to being prepared for whatever might happen, no matter who you are?
> 
> ...


Just took another look at this thread and the answer jumped out at me immediately.

YES!

Conservatives stock up on Maxwell House and liberals take out a line of credit for six month's worth of Starbucks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MikeTango said:


> rjames & jammer six = liberal prepper


Ah so old man, grasshopper now see... :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Greyman said:


> that's pretty sick, I bet you even think you're a christian


Naw, Cat...I'm a straight up sinner. I believe in Jesus....I just have a devil of a time dealing with Liberals. And while yes, maybe sick... actually certainly sick....I still giggle like a school girl thinking about it....

How you like them apples...cracker jack?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Annie said:


> I never realized that there was such a thing as liberal preppers. Really, seriously ??? ?Isn't that what they call an oxymoron? Like jumbo shrimp?


Hi, I'm Jammer.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There is an enormous difference. The difference is in the planning goals.

_Everyone_ here prepares. (Here being my block of my street. Say a couple hundred people, all told, counting children. More when extended families are counted. A _lot_ more.) This is Seattle. We're one earthquake away from becoming Londoners. I'm one of the lightweights.

But our philosophy is completely different. We are organized. We've assigned jobs. We have plans and methods for child location, isolation, for transportation, for evacuation of certain neighbors, for things as trivial as entertainment and as important as firefighting and structure stabilization, (my job) and as farsighted as medium-long term education for the children. We have strong, young backs and old minds.

But the underlying principle is that of a ship at sea. A ship at sea does not pass up someone, anyone, in the water.

The basis of this belief is that the ultimate survival resource, above all else, is people. The ultimate skill is leadership, the ability to generate value from some number of people.

Where we differ from the Wingnuts with the bunkers is quite simple: you're all welcome. If you can make it here, we'll take you in. Note the little dot following that statement. It's a period.

This philosophy drives everything we buy for preparation, everything we store, how (and where) we store it, how it's all organized and what we do next.

The other thing this changes for us is we don't waste finite resources (primarily money, but there's been dozens of man-_years_ of labor invested, too) preparing for disasters with a low probability of ever happening. We don't build spaceships to leave a nuclear earth. We don't prepare for any form of NBC warfare. Instead, with a short power outage being in first place on our list and an earthquake being second, we prepare for things that have a reasonable chance of happening, and then, rather than preparing for an event with less chance of happening, we go back over our preps for the higher probability events and reinforce them.

This is the northern center of a major city. (Northern Greenlake, in Seattle.) Power outages here are short. When my power is off, there's two thousand other folks within a city block of me without power. So when the power company is allocating resources, they look at their map and say "well, we can fix this problem, in Renton, and that will restore power to 150 folks. Or we can fix this other problem, and two thousand people will get their lights back." We're always first. So no, we don't prepare for long power outages, because they're never long.

We do prepare for a major earthquake. I've lived here all my life, and I remember four earthquakes, two of them somewhat frightening. I was an adult during two of them. We took notes. We added a communal chili feed on the first night for all children under 15 and their families.

And the last difference I've noticed is quite simple: we are aware that at some point, we die.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> I never realized that there was such a thing as liberal preppers. Really, seriously ??? ?Isn't that what they call an oxymoron? Like jumbo shrimp?


they can call themselves preppers and be OK about it - because being a damn hypocrite is almost ingrained >>>> preach gun control - have one of the largest gun inventories around - justified because *I'm* one of the good guys - same same on just about every other stance they have - simplified these days under the title "I'm not a Deplorable" ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Hi, I'm Jammer.


Hi Jammer, don't I know you from somewhere? :tango_face_wink:

Hey, do you know this lady? www.afrovivalist.com She's in 'your neck of the woods', so to speak.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Annie said:


> Hi Jammer, don't I know you from somewhere? :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Hey, do you know this lady? www.afrovivalist.com She's in 'your neck of the woods', so to speak.


Afrovivalist doesn't sound liberal at all. I think I like her


----------

